# help please



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

from 7 yds, with my p90, ruger, .45acp., shooting 230 gr. rmington golden sabre jhp, at an 8x11 sheet of paper with the bullseye in the center, i am consistantly shooting low. i mean way low, like barely on the paper. now i know your thinking this guy is just a bad shot, but this is not happening when i use my redhawk .44. i have noticed a gap between the top of the bbl and the slide.










am i doing something wrong or is it possible it is my gun? i tried the free standing position as well as a rested position and the results are the same.
has anyone else had a problem with low hits? if it is me, any idea what i'm doing and why i don't do it with my revolver? ruger offered to test the gun after i told them there was some ware on the guide rod, bbl, and slide, but i hate to send it back if it is some falt i am commiting and look like a total dohlt. thanks for any advice.

danny


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Many guns have that gap - remember, with the design of a tilting barrel, there needs to be room thru the front of the slide for the barrel to tilt.

I would say the #1 thing to do is try and let someone else shoot the gun. Get an experienced shooter to try it. Sometimes, sights are off - Occassionally, you need a higher or lower sight. Usually, it is the shooter

But, also, on certain guns, which part of the trigger finger you place onto the trigger can effect how your gun tilts as the trigger is pulled.

When I got my USP compact, it shot low on the 1st trip. I was sure it was the sights, but thought I would give it 1 more shot. For a few days before the range trip, I practiced w/ snap caps. Next trip to the range, itw as fine...

Just my 2 cents


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

+1 - have someone else try it first - the gap is normal.

An illustration - I took my friend to the range last weekend, and he's a complete newbie. He shot my Ruger .22 for quite a while and was doing really well with the grouping.

I let him try a couple of mags through my P99C - I'm standing behind him, watching his shots. Most hit center of mass (chest area) on a sillhouette target. "He's doin ok" I think.

Then he asks, "Am I even hitting the target?"

"Sure - where are you aiming?" I ask..

He replies - "The head!" 

Point is, even a little bit of weirdness in your form can radically throw your shots off.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Here's a picture of my Walther P99. It has the same gap...








And this bad boy rocks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As long as the barrel does not move in the muzzle area when the slide is CLOSED, things are ok.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I just got a Glock 21c and it was hitting low and my dealer said it was me. I told him that the other guns I shot that day did fine. He still said it was me. Yhe more I shoot the gun the better I get. If I think about it that happens with most of my new guns. The Walther p99, I could not hit the paper but now I'm hitting the black. The only guns so far out of the box that shot great the first time was the Springfield XD40 and 45. Why I don't know. When I bought my glock 30 it took a long time for me to get good with it. It's now the gun I shoot the best with. Funny how these things work. I never give up on a gun until I have put 2k rounds through it.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

had another shooter try it, doing the same. got a tip on a different sight picture to try. will inform today.

btw in qualifying the 7 yd line is a timed draw and shoot, i seem to be doing that fine, it's only when i take close aim i am getting the problem.

was told to align entire(to the bottom) front sight instead of alignig across the top. that is what i'll try today.










danny


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I just got a Glock 21c and it was hitting low and my dealer said it was me. I told him that the other guns I shot that day did fine. He still said it was me. Yhe more I shoot the gun the better I get. If I think about it that happens with most of my new guns. The Walther p99, I could not hit the paper but now I'm hitting the black. The only guns so far out of the box that shot great the first time was the Springfield XD40 and 45. Why I don't know. When I bought my glock 30 it took a long time for me to get good with it. It's now the gun I shoot the best with. Funny how these things work. I never give up on a gun until I have put 2k rounds through it.


Glocks commonly make people shoot low and to the left - U really have to practice. Except for the Glock 34, which comes w/ a lighter trigger stock, I never could get Glocks to shoot right for me. That's why I only own the G34.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

viper31373, 

You are shooting a heavy bullet and heavy bullets have a pronounced arc to them. What do I mean? The bullet starts low and arcs upward and then back downward. The same bullet is probably spot on at 25 yards. 

How do you correct this for 7 yard shooting? Keep your sights in the middle (left to right) and then raise your point of aim. The solution is to use 200gr bullets or with 230gr bullets aim at the throat to hit the chest at 7 yards. I hope this helps. 

Regards, 

Richard :lol:


----------

